# Is this emersed HC?



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello all,

I have this plant/weed growing around everywhere around my rainwater drainage pipes... i see it growing in a carpet all the time in very moist areas, sometimes where there's lots of sun (the leaves grow smaller and rounder and brighter green) and where it is partly shaded (the leaves grow elliptical and darker green). It has some tiny white blooms and i've never seen it grow in dry areas. Also, it seems to grow no matter the substrate (inert or nutritios).

I hope these pictures are good enough; but i would like to know if this is the emersed form of HC...

Oh, very important: i live in the caribbean (Dominican Republic - between Cuba and Puerto rico)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

That's not emersed HC. 

But HC loves to grow emersed. We force it to grow under water. 

So please try to grow that plant you have under water. If it grows then you have found a new aquarium plant!

And I will ask you to sell me some. (I'll give it to Tex Gal to take care of it and grow it.)

--Nikolay


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

The same herb was shown here (pics removed  ):
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/local-biotopes/63226-id-native.html#post479307
Surely Pilea microphylla, an ornamental or weed in many warmer regions of the world.


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the info. Surely it is Pilea Microphylla.

Don't worry about the pics from the link. I found additional pics from the web. The key was the name.

Here's the description (from Wikipedia):

_Pilea microphylla also known as Artillery Plant, Gunpowder Plant or (in Latin America) brilhantina is an annual plant native to Florida[verification needed]. The plant belongs to the pilea family[verification needed]. It has light green, almost succulent, stems and tiny 1/8" leaves which contribute to its other nickname, "Artillery Fern", though it is not related to ferns. It is grown as a ground cover in many areas.

Propagation
Pilea microphylla can be propagated by dividing the root ball, or taking herbaceous cuttings and rooting them with rooting hormone. The plant enjoys a thorough watering after the soil has been allowed to dry, and misting has been shown to be beneficial. Direct sunlight causes the leaves to turn brown and fall off, so it prefers filtered light._

Additional info (from another source):

_A multitude of minute, lime green leaves on short, arching stems gives artillery plant a fine-textured, fernlike appearance (Fig. 1). Growing only 8 to 12 inches tall and quickly forming spreading clumps up to two feet wide, artillery plant makes an attractive tropical ground cover. The common name is derived from the forcefully ejected pollen from the rather inconspicuous flowers on this brittle and succulent plant.

Culture
Light requirement: plant grows in part shade/part sun; plant grows in the shade
Soil tolerances: extended flooding; alkaline; clay; sand; acidic; loam
Drought tolerance: moderate
Soil salt tolerances: poor
Plant spacing: 24 to 36 inches

Growing in full sun but preferring light shade, artillery plant needs well-drained yet moist soils and should only be watered when the soil dries. Plant on 18- to 24-inch centers to establish a quick cover. Plants may be pinched occasionally to encourage bushiness but this is seldom necessary. Light applications of fertilizer are recommended.

Artillery plant can become a weed since seeds germinate in the landscape. It is best used as a ground cover planted in a mass in a bed beneath existing trees. Do not mix with other ground covers or low shrubs since it will spread into these areas.
_


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Emersed HC is smaller than that in the pic.


----------

